
Ask HN: Is it okay to change jobs within a year of starting? - confImmigr
I&#x27;m a software developer and I&#x27;ve been working in the industry for about three years now. Initially, I started at a big corporation and moved out of it into my current employer (a mid sized company, about seven months ago. I had pretty high expectations from the company&#x2F;founders and the quality of work at my current company. Unfortunately, so far I&#x27;ve found it nowhere close to my expectations (in terms of pay or work).<p>Now, that I&#x27;ve decided to move on, I&#x27;m interviewing with other companies, and although I don&#x27;t have an offer yet, I&#x27;m quite close to getting one (or more than one).<p>Given that I started at my current job less than an year go, does changing jobs within a year reflect badly upon me ?
======
sokoloff
So, one job at over two years, then a 7 month stint, then another role?

No problem at all.

I look askew at resumes where the longest stint is 18 months and the average
is 12-15. That reads of someone who either can't stick something out, or
someone that gets discovered as less-than-good over and over. Either way, I
don't have a place for that.

A few 2+ year stints, a few promotions within a company, and still moving
around a bit? That's normal. One bad fit job? No problem.

If you get another offer you want and you don't like the current role, switch.
Life is too short. You might make it a point to stay at the next place longer
than 7 months (ideally 24+).

~~~
kohanz
_That reads of someone who either can 't stick something out, or someone that
gets discovered as less-than-good over and over_

I agree, although "can't stick something out" is not always a negative
connotation. The key is what the "something" is.

I've seen this pattern of resume for both high-performers and low-performers.
Not everyone has the patience to wait for recognition and promotion that may
be long overdue or just plain unavailable. By looking for those who have
longer engagements, I think you'll find yourself safely in the middle of the
pack.

~~~
sokoloff
If your longest is 18 months and average around 12 months, it seems a little
hard to argue that your departures have typically been because promotions have
been "long overdue", right?

(I'm not suggesting that you need to wait indefinitely for well-earned
rewards, of course. It's just that I've seen a lot of "thinks they're higher-
performing and delivering more value than they are" than the reverse.)

~~~
kohanz
If those are the numbers being discussed, then yes, the odds are tilted
towards your interpretation, but we're generalizing. There will always be
exceptions.

My longest engagement is about 2.5 years. The average length is probably
around 20 months. I've left every position by my own choice and to the dismay
of my employer. I'm not trying to boast, but it's clear from my evals,
references, and repeat business I've received since being independent that I
was and am highly valued. Each job change came for a different reason
(family/personal, wanting more responsibility, etc.) and was not premeditated
when I took the job. I can't say for certain of course, but I have no reason
to believe any of those employers regret hiring me. You can be incredibly
productive and a contributor over a period of 1.5 years. In our business
that's a long time.

On the other side of the coin, I've worked with many mediocre performers who,
due to lack of options, have recorded long stints at reputable companies. In
my experience, for people to get let go, they need to be exceptionally bad.
Average people stick around a long time. That's why I think using duration as
a marker is double-sided. As you mentioned, promotions can be a good marker to
offset this effect.

~~~
snockerton
This. My experience has been that the average to poor performers oftentimes
stay comfortable at low-expectation companies because they know they will have
a difficult time finding a new job.

Previous job longevity is worth next to nothing without talking to the
candidate in my opinion.

------
mrits
Moving on to a better opportunity should never be looked down upon. If you
develop a pattern of short durations and lateral movements then some people
will consider that a flag.

------
a3n
> Given that I started at my current job less than an year go, does changing
> jobs within a year reflect badly upon me?

Apparently not, if you're close to getting offers.

Everyone gets a rare do-over. Just don't make it a pattern.

EDIT: added parent quote.

------
pedalpete
As long as you have a good reason for moving on, I wouldn't worry about it.

Some times things just don't work out. Sometimes it's the employer, sometimes
the employee. Employers understand that, but they will want to know that it
was your choice to leave, and what made you want to leave.

Though the pay is one thing, if somebody asks you about this in the future, it
is better to focus on the work not being what was promised, and not being
fulfilling, or whatever the issue was.

On a side-note, if this shortish stint (I've had shorter), comes up in an
interview, try to tell the interviewer what you liked about the company as
well as what you don't. I remember interviewing a guy that did nothing but
complain about a former employer. He didn't get the job specifically because I
didn't want to bring in somebody who had so much negativity. Byt he sounds of
things, you've got a good head on your shoulders, and a couple of offers
already, I'm sure you'll be fine.

------
janbernhart
There are huge regional differences in what is okay and what isn't in changing
jobs. I some European countries you're considered a job hopper if you change
jobs every 2 years. (Industry matters too, for instance the gaming industry is
very dynamic anf it's not odd to jump around their, while at financial
services it is).

Bottom line; everyone can get away with a unfortunate career move. As long as
you can explain why you took the job (whay you expected) and why that didn't
work out. But if this happens more often, future empoyers will suspect there's
something 'wrong' with you if you can't seem too be happy and productive in a
place for a longer time.

------
bopf
I would say it kind of depends on where you live. While this would be totally
o.k. in the U.S. and pretty much no problem at all in the Silicon Valley, it
would look fairly bad to a European employer.

------
davismwfl
Yes, its fine. The key issue is making sure you are not setting your
expectations unrealistically. You have to recognize every company is
dysfunctional at some level, and that doesn't necessarily make it bad. The
grass is really not always greener on the other side, it just feels that way
sometimes.

A note on compensation, you must negotiate that up front and not expect it to
change during the first year at least. It isn't that you won't get raises but
get what you feel is fair up front so 6 months in you aren't feeling
neglected. Also, be cautious about giving up salary for bonuses unless you can
truly control the factors for the bonus. I have seen many companies claim that
while they are paying you less in salary you'll make more in their bonus
program. But then they tie that bonus program to increased sales when you are
an engineer. That isn't a fair or valid bonus program unless you can directly
impact sales, otherwise it is like saying, if Bob & Sally do their job you can
see a bonus. It doesn't matter if they hit it 10 times prior, don't fall for
that crap. BTW -- this is more typical to see in a SMB that is non-tech
focused but it can happen anywhere.

------
rnovak
I just want to add my experience, since I was in almost the exact same
situation.

With the company I'm working for now, I was considering leaving the first year
as well, for both pay and for the work.

Six months later though, I was offered a very substantial raise, more
responsibility, and much better work. I wouldn't trade my current position for
anything, and I've recently turned down several offers for substantially more
money elsewhere.

IDK, maybe sometimes expecting things to materialize within a year is
unrealistic. But that's just my experience, YMMV obviously.

------
partisan
>> Unfortunately, so far I've found it nowhere close to my expectations (in
terms of pay or work).

Why was pay a disappointment to you? Did you not negotiate your pay upfront?

I stayed at a job for 6 weeks and another for 9 months. As a hiring manager
now, I am likely to look past someone leaving a job if the reasons are ones I
can understand.

------
davissp14
It's certainly a red flag for many companies, but due to the current demand
for engineers you can probably get by just fine.

